# need help



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I bought a taurus m85 .38 special off a guy I know. I'm not a taurus fan but for the price I wasn't going to pass it up. Love the feel and everything. Brought it to work with me to show a guy who is always talking to me about guns. Hewas looking at it and says you need to get the rust out of the barrel. Apparently during my intial inspection I missed it. Just right past the muzzle. Not bad. What is the best way to remove it?

Rust on a gun (except for the outside of an old single shot 12 gauge is something I have never experienced before and any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First use a bronze brush and a little oil.
Then use a tight patch and a little oil.

If that doesn't work, try using JB Bore Paste.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

[QUOTE Rust on a gun (except for the outside of an old single shot 12 gauge is something I have never experienced before and any advice would be appreciated.[/QUOTE]

I have a Charter Arms Bulldog .44 spl. Love the little thing (Magnaported with Pachmeyer grips), but I nicknamed it Neil (Young) because on this gun Rust Never Sleeps! It is definitely an example of getting what you pay for, and I suspect you have the same deal. Good news is you don't have rust working on the bluing like I do. I confess to sloppy maintenance being a goodly part of the problem, I just never had a gun so rust prone before. I love the .44spl., and think [email protected] should bring back the Stainless 696, and throw in the 3913 to boot! :smt082
Good luck and let us know how it shoots and be sure to clean that sucker thoroughly whence returning home.
Regards, Eli


----------

